# saltwater setup what do i need?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

ok my g/f loves the clown fish so i have decided to set her up a saltwater setup.....for now i dont want to do any live rocks or anything just because im low on funds right now....what all do i need? what food do they eat....how long do i have to cycle the tank..... whats a good filter to use? etc etc let me know ima set it up in a few days but i cant have her know what im doing =)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Dude I have a 10gallon and a live rock is a must in order to keep your fish healthy and stuff I currently have flutters my clown and my tank setup has been up for 2weeks. So far I have invested about prolly like 140 bucks and the lfs chick gives me discounts all the time. saltwater setups go through so many stages and you have to constantly learn on how to take care of them especially if you don't have a protein skimmer. Talk to jabster and hoopsguru kicks ass on AT.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Well unfortunatly I don't know much about saltwater set ups, but thePACK and Jabster both seem to know what they are talking about, also Aqua-Addiction is a good site which deals with saltwater, I know of a few others also, so PM me if you want before I advertise every other site here on PFury


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

I have 2 small tanks with clown fish. Most small marine tanks are setup with live rock and with a powerheard or power filter for circulation. The powerfilter is usually run w/o media. You can run a tank without live rock it isn't really required. What size of tank are you considering?

Which clowns? The ocellaris clowns get about 2.5" but the maroon can grow to 7". There is marine flake and floating food plus you can feed shrimp and krill.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

the ocellaris clown in a 10 gallon tank... ok i will get a powerhead for it...how long did u cycle your tank before putting them in and what all would i need for liverock?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

PredatoryFish.net Saltwater Forum

Aquatiq Terrors Saltwater Forum


----------

